# Ford 8N



## claexec (Oct 5, 2016)

two issues. 

Idle at 1200 rpm. Have not been able to lower it.

Both alt and oil light are on. Tractor seems to run fine other then high idle.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy claexec, 

Welcome aboard the tractor forum.

It's been a loooong time since I drove an 8n. I don't remember oil and alternator lights? Should be gauges. Must be a modification. An oil light has a sending unit that makes a ground circuit with no oil pressure. Find the oil pressure sending unit and pull the wire off of it. Touch the wire to ground, and the oil light should illuminate. Take the wire off ground, and the light goes off. If so, you have a defective oil pressure sending unit, either that or no oil pressure.....fix this first!

Can you push the throttle rod at the carb throttle butterfly and get the idle down? Or is the idle set screw holding the idle up. You need to get a shop manual for your tractor to learn how to make adjustments to the carburetor and governor linkage

You may be missing the governor spring?


----------

